# Wife Residence Visa Cancellation Problem



## rohangetzu (Feb 25, 2013)

Halo Everyone,
My wife was having residence visa in 2010 sponsered by her 1st husband(divorced) and she left the country after 4 months and never came back. So automatically the visa got expired but not yet cancelled. Our marriage happened this year and I tried to contacted her 1st husband to get cancelled the visa sponsored by him in 2010.But he is not willing to copoerate and he is playing with us for a week. Is it possible to cancell my wife residence visa without the sponsor invlovement? If not is there any possible way? Please help.

Awaiting your valuable reply

Regards,
rohangetzu


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

rohangetzu said:


> My wife was having residence visa in 2010 sponsered by her 1st husband(divorced) and she left the country after 4 months and never came back. So automatically the visa got expired but not yet cancelled. Our marriage happened this year and I tried to contacted her 1st husband to get cancelled the visa sponsored by him in 2010.But he is not willing to copoerate and he is playing with us for a week. Is it possible to cancell my wife residence visa without the sponsor invlovement? If not is there any possible way? Please help.


It is quite difficult to get the visa cancelled without having the sponsor involved. You will probably have to go down to the immigration department with notarized and attested certificates for the divorce and new marriage. I'm positive they will charge you some inane amount of money to make it work too, if it even does work.

good luck

-md000/Mike


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

rohangetzu said:


> HSo automatically the visa got expired but not yet cancelled. Is it possible to cancell my wife residence visa without the sponsor invlovement? If not is there any possible way? Please help.Awaiting your valuable replyRegards,rohangetzu


Hi Rohan Getzu,

I am not sure about Dubai immigration rules because my VISA is from Abu Dhabi. According to Abu Dhabi rules, if you are out of the country for more than 6 months your VISA is automatically cancelled.

why don't you call immigration ? This is a delicate matter and the best answer is given by the authorities.

May be she has just to wait for more two months. It can be as simple as that.


----------



## Sakshidelhi20 (May 8, 2014)

rohangetzu said:


> Halo Everyone,
> My wife was having residence visa in 2010 sponsered by her 1st husband(divorced) and she left the country after 4 months and never came back. So automatically the visa got expired but not yet cancelled. Our marriage happened this year and I tried to contacted her 1st husband to get cancelled the visa sponsored by him in 2010.But he is not willing to copoerate and he is playing with us for a week. Is it possible to cancell my wife residence visa without the sponsor invlovement? If not is there any possible way? Please help.
> 
> Awaiting your valuable reply
> ...


Hi rohangetzu,
I have seen your details...even I am also suffering with the similar problem..my husband is my sponsor but we are not together any more and I am outside Dubai for more than 6 months and he is not ready to give me the visa cancellation documents..
Can u please guide me what you have done to get your wife's visa cancelled without the sponsor..
Waiting for your response
Thanks
Regards
Sakshi Gupta


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

as i understand visa would be expired ,not cancel while you leave the country ,before leave the country she was required to cancel the visa , and make the cancel stamp on visa


----------

